# Deadliest Chew



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

DIY Glue


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my dog got diarrhea if given a rawhide chew.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I use rawhide sticks for Dakota but not for him to actually eat. They are a distraction I use when I groom him. He usually ends up just nibbling the end of the stick and then I put it up for next time.

I put a rawhide in his crate in the car. So far he just chews a little and then stops. If he were to eat most or all of the rawhide, then I would stop using them.

For dogs that are real chewers, I would not use them. But for temporary distractions or to help them get used to being crated in the car, I use those made in the USA and so far there have been no bad effects on Dakota.

So I am glad to have them. I don't need all those flavored ones, though, especially coming from China.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Why not a USA made bully?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Why not a USA made bully?


my dog got diarrhea from proudly advertised usa made rawhide chews. bully sticks are not rawhide, but i still wouldn't get any food item from china for a dog.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

There must be dehydrated chew treats made in the U.S.??

In Canada, we have True Raw Choice which has a huge selection of different treats and chews.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace eats one compressed rawhide "bone" every 3 days for 2 years. No ill effects so far.
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> my dog got diarrhea from proudly advertised usa made rawhide chews. bully sticks are not rawhide, but i still wouldn't get any food item from china for a dog.



I try as much as I can to not buy anything made in China period. They poison our dogs, and have a festival to eat theirs!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

When tested: Lead, arsenic, mercury, chromium salts, formaldehyde and other toxic chemicals have been detected in raw hides. So it's safe to say that any sort of glues can be used as well.

*Rawhide is classified neither as a human food nor pet food, so there are no regulations over its production.* - See more at: Dangers of Rawhide and Safe Alternatives | EMBRACE

Use at your own pup's risk. It may not affect your pup today or tomorrow but it's proven that toxins will and do build up in the body. Anyone wonder why cancer is so prevalent in our pets today?

Dangers of Raw Hide Embrace Pet Insurance


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> For dogs that are real chewers, I would not use them.


Maisy is a "real" chewer. She doesn't go after anything she isn't supposed to (thank goodness), but nothing edible we give her lasts more than an hour. What are healthy alternatives to rawhide that we could give her to keep her busy for a while?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Look for beef back straps or tendons. Trachea lasts forever in our house but our dogs aren't aggressive chewers. Cow hoofs are also great chews but they smell like poop, dogs love them, of course.

Only Natural Pet has a selection of chews.

Doctors Foster & Smith carry back straps, made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I really love this companies products, and they send lots of samples with your orders, and have wonderful customer services - once I called to complain that a treat was ridiculously hard, and not only did they give me all my money back, but sent me a big box of other treats to try!
http://www.boulderdogfoodcompany.com


----------

